# Kontakt Direktwahl auf Startbildschirm iOS



## Hawkzton (10. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Direktwahl auf dem Homescreen einzurichten? Welcher, wenn man draufdrückt sofort wen anruft?
Habe bis jetzt nur 3. Anbieterlösungen gefunden...


Danke & Gruß
dNy


----------



## Quat (10. November 2015)

Mit Jailbreak via Activator.


----------



## Hawkzton (10. November 2015)

gut, hab kein jailbreak und will kein jailbreak.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. November 2015)

Ja nennt sich Android. Sry der musste jetzt sein. BTT.

Leider ohne weiteres glaub ich bei Apple nicht möglich


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

Bei Apple ohne Jailbreak leider nicht möglich...


----------



## Hawkzton (10. November 2015)

Schandroid läuft dafür bis auf den Nexus Geräten inperformant.
hatte letztens ein LG G3 und will nie wieder zurück.

Vorteil bei Android mehr Möglichkeiten, das stimmt!


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

Android oder IOS da streiten sich die Geister


----------



## chewara (10. November 2015)

vielleicht helfen ja die siri vorschläge der Kontakte weiter. ich meine die, welche erscheinen, wenn man nach links swiped. also den daumen nach rechts schiebt. manno. wie beschreibt man das jetzt


----------



## Hawkzton (10. November 2015)

das geht... aber ist ja schon ein sehr gesuchtes Klicken...


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2015)

Du kannst doch eine Kontaktverknüpfung rauslegen, dort musst du dann nur noch auf die Telefonnummer vom Kontakt klicken und es wird gewählt.


----------



## Quat (10. November 2015)

Schau dir das mal an.
Ist aber immer noch nicht, tap and call.


----------

